# Kroger hills state reserve



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

it's right on the LMR might try it out
http://www.stateparks.com/kroger_hills_state_reserve_in_ohio.html


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Dude, are you serious? Are you trying to blow up the lower LMR? Nic (BassAddict83) went out of his way to try to help you, and all you have done is named a bunch of real specific spots. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's what all of you clowns are doing. Nice work.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Not cool. Not cool at all.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

GarrettMyers said:


> Hey Fallen, you are the biggest douche bag on this forum no one cares what you think.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And this would be the reason threads get closed and we can't have a civilized forum.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's the Lower LMR Clown Posse. 

Complaining about people spot burning when that's all you do. That's rich.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> Hey Fallen, you are the biggest douche bag on this forum no one cares what you think.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lots of class. You should be suspended for this!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Man am I glad I don't fish the Lower LMR!
Are there even fish down that far?

The only Kroger I know about is the one way up in.....never mind. Might give away my secret spot! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

LK ppl care even less what you think. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

When Sean Connery gets here you're in big trouble mister! 



PS Where can I park in Milford? What are the water temps, is the clarity good? I live in Montana and was thinking of making the drive out but didn't know if the white bass run had started? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> LK ppl care even less what you think.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You are displaying even more class.

You must have been bullied in school so now your a grown man and think its ok to call people names and put people down on the internet.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Haha not going to get worked up over this dude, just stated a fact and I'm leaving it at that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I foresee some posts and accounts possibly getting "poofed" out of this one... when will people ever learn... let the count down begin


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> Haha not going to get worked up over this dude, just stated a fact and I'm leaving it at that.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Again, more class.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah so do I..... say good day guys and go fishing....couple of you need to re-read our TOS Rules. Thanks.


----------

